

How we got our 1,000 first subscribers with no budget - nicoschuele
http://blog.nicoschuele.com/?p=86

======
fawyd
Hi Nico

very nice idea - the sort of thing I'm searching for so long time. Some
background: I am a online marketing pro who's learning RoR in the freetime
because a weekend project wants to be turned to live (a special cooking app),
lol. If you ever need some professional advices (non-paid, lol) in online
marketing (SEO, SEA, SMM etc.) drop me a line.

btw: there could be a startup scene in Switzerland - but most people are not
well connected (devs, marketing guys, sales person etc.) - I'm from Berne

------
nicoschuele
About a year ago I came to Haker News to ask for guidance on how to market a
new service I was creating. At that time, LinksWeaver was its name but now, it
changed.

I received some feedback and now, as we have a little over 1,000 subscribers,
I took time to write how we actually achieved this. Without spending money and
without a finished product.

It is a very long read on my personal blog. Maybe it will be useful to someone
who has the same questions I had back then.

Have a great day,

Nico

~~~
rauar
Great post.

I'm currently on a very similar path - although I keep hacking beside my
current day job. Still plenty of time.

However I'm still struggling with the marketing stuff and getting traction. I
currently focus more on the product/service side than on getting the message
out because I'd like to grow organically and receiving short-lived traffic
from other sites like fb, twitter and g+ does not seem to really work out.

btw: switzerland-based too

~~~
nicoschuele
Yeah, we tried this organically growth thing but at some point, you have to go
out there and interact with your potential users one on one. From my
experience, the whole social networking marketing on fb, twitter, etc simply
doesn't work anymore. Just because everybody with a new product will do
exactly that. In the end, the users are just sunk under massive piles of
branding attempts.

